# dog commands - comandi per i cani



## Appolonia

Happy New Year! I am very new to this site and was hoping someone could help me. I am trying to train my dog and would like to teach commands in Italian. The trainer only knows Russian and German. I would like to say, SIT and STAY and DOWN. 
Can someone help? Thanks!   or GraziE


----------



## Alfry

Appolonia said:
			
		

> Happy New Year! I am very new to this site and was hoping someone could help me. I am trying to train my dog and would like to teach commands in Italian. The trainer only knows Russian and German. I would like to say, SIT and STAY and DOWN.
> Can someone help? Thanks! or GraziE


welcome to this WR Forum:
SIT - seduto
STAY - fermo
DOWN - giù


----------



## Appolonia

Wow , hey thanks alot!!!  Not quite sure how to say "down", sorry to bug but can you offer the phonics?Again, thanks! I haven't thought much of learning Italian, but I guess I could try, after all the Godfather is my fav movie.

Thanks again


----------



## Silvia

Hi Appolonia, Happy New Year to you as well!

FYI, in Italy dogs are usually trained with German commands.

If you really want to teach Italian commands, you should use the following:
al piede (not very used, it's to walk side by side)
seduto (sit, German sitz)
seduto resta (stay sit down)
fermo resta (stay)
resta (short form for stay)
terra (ground, German platz)
terra resta (stay ground)

I'm not sure about the English translation, since we don't use English commands 

I hope it's clear!


----------



## Tobycek

"Al piede" is the equivalent of "heel" in English.

As for the phonics, Appolonia, "giú" is pronounced like "Jew", but with a shorter and purer "oo" sound.


----------



## Finelli

Wondering if there are any unique Italian phrases for when speaking to a dog.

 

For example in English I might say :  “Gimme a paw/Give me five” instead of “Give me a paw”


----------



## Idioteque

Finelli said:
			
		

> Wondering if there are any unique Italian phrases for when speaking to a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> For example in English I might say :  “Gimme a paw/Give me five” instead of “Give me a paw”



Hello Finelli!  
Maybe "Qua la zampa!"  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## Rottweilerdriver

Ciao!
I have a question, I am training one of my service dogs in Italiano (It is common for many working dogs to be trained in German, Dutch, etc.) But Italiano is not very commonly used in the USA. So... I have to translate the following 'commands' into Italiano. (Please be aware, that many commands must be very short for the dog to obey, so they may NOT be in literal or language perfect from the spoken dialect)
Command word English:
"Heel" (Walk at flank)
"Sit" (sit down)
"Pull" (Pull forward)
"Down" (Drop down NOW!)
"Stand" (Stand still)
"Stay" (Stay- do not move!)
"Watch" (guard-keep an eye on)
"Brace" (Bear weight-assist)
"Side" (walk on opposite side/ RT. side)
"Front" (Stand at front)
"Up!" (jump up, go up, jump over)
"Find" (Find object-seek)
"Leave it" (leave alone-ignore object)
"Fooey" (Drop something immediately!)
"take it" (take object)
"drop it" (release object)
"Free!" (You are released from position-relax)
and just for fun....
"Good boy/Good dog" 
"Play?" (Want to play? reward for work)
This is a service dog/tracking in training who already knows the commands in English I want him to now relearn in Italiano (actually easy to do!) I just need the correct words. I looked on the site but many of the words are meant for written or spoken...For instance..."Down" would the correct word be "giu"? or ? For "sit" I had no luck at all. To many variences.
  Are there any dog trainers on the list or people in Italy who work with molloser breeds (Rottweilers, Mastiffs, cane corso's etc) Always looking to make new friends with fellow trainers!
Grazie!
Jackie Ellis


----------



## Dobean

I'm not a dog trainer, I'm not english... but some commands are very easy to translate...
Sit = Seduto
Down = Giù!
Stay = Fermo
Up = Su
Take it = Prendilo
Drop it = Lascialo
Free = Riposo
Good dog = Bravo cane
Play? = Giochiamo?


----------



## TimLA

I hesitate to add my bark here, because I'm not of the "mother language", but I think I might help in a way that would allow real Italians to give the correct answers. The key is to be able to give short commands - one or two syllables - that sound different enough from each other that the dog can understand them. I'll add words already suggested, and my words are just a guess...please make them better! And for Italian dog-trainers, jump to the next post!



			
				Rottweilerdriver said:
			
		

> "Heel"________________flanco
> "Sit"_________________sède
> "Pull"_________________tira
> "Down"_______________giu (gia detto)
> "Stand"_______________stare
> "Stay"________________fermo (gia detto)
> "Watch"______________guarda
> "Brace"_______________porta
> "Side"________________lato
> "Front"_______________fronte
> "Up!"_________________su (gia detto)
> "Find"________________trova
> "Leave it"_____________Lascia (doppio?)
> "Fooey"_______________cada
> "take it"_______________prendi (gia detto)
> "drop it"_______________lascia (gia detto)
> "Free!"________________ripos (gia detto)
> "Good boy/Good dog"_____bravo / brava
> "Play?"________________giocha


 
And to finish with a famous quote about dogs:
"The more I learn about people, the more I like my dog" 

Ciao
Sit, Stay


----------



## Rottweilerdriver

Thank you-Grazie to both Dobean and Tim...
Yes! This is exactly what I am looking for  <smile>. If there are any who compete in Italy in either SCH, Service-Assistance Dog, SAR or Obedience trials, would love your imput! Thanks again to those who have responded so far.
Warmly,
Jackie Ellis


----------



## Chiela

Hi, I'm trying to train my dog in Italian and would appreciate it if someone could help me out with the commands: sit, stay, down, come, and good boy.  Thank you!


----------



## _forumuser_

sit = seduto
stay = fermo/not ti muovere 
down = a cuccia/giu'
come = vieni, vieni qui
good boy = bravo

Hear the pronunciation here.


----------



## Chiela

Thank you very much!


----------



## _forumuser_

Sure. Another word for stay:

buono, stai buono.


----------



## LGGirl

Can anyone help me with commonly used dog training commands in Italian?


----------



## LGGirl

Yes, but I'd like to know the terms one uses in training. For example "sit", "stay", etc. in Italian.


----------



## HacheSD

I am trying to adapt a series of commands we use in English to train dogs into Italian.  More than translations, I would like to gather the list of words an italian would use to command his dog in a training session.

Here it goes, any correction or addition is appreciated.

Sit:  Seduto/a
Stay (as in "do not move"):  Fermo/a
Down:  Giù???
Bow:  Postrato/a
Wait:  Aspetti
Quiet:  Silenzio
Speak:  Parla
Let's go:  Andiamo
Heel (as in walk very close to my side, or close to my heels): ??? 
Take it (hold something in the mouth):  Prendelo
Leave it:  Lascialo
Drop it:  Getta
Watch me:  Guardame
Out:  Fuori
In:  Dentro
Off (as is "get off the couch"):  ???


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Don't forget _Get down! Scendi! _


----------



## lsp

Never Got a Dinner said:


> Don't forget _Get down! Scendi! _



A couple of posters in this thread offered _giù!_ for _down!_, which seems more likely. Are you sure?


----------



## Empatico

Sit: Seduto/a or Siedi Siediti
Stay: Fermo/a
Down: Giù
Bow: I think you meant Prostrato , but it isn't so common, in Italian prostrato is used more to mean "overwhelmed", "exhausted", "to kneel down";
maybe there is a specific term that I don't know, I would say him/her "Giù lungo !" , "Allungati", something like "extended down"  
Wait: Aspetta
Quiet: Silenzio
Speak: Abbaia
Let's go: Andiamo
Heel (as in walk very close to my side, or close to my heels): Vicino
Take it (hold something in the mouth): Prendilo if the dog doesn't have the object in the mouth yet, Tienilo if you ask to hold something after he/her has taken in mouth
Leave it: Lascialo or Lascia
Drop it: Getta or Butta, someone could friendly say Sputalo or Sputa (spit it out)
Watch me: Guardami
Out: Fuori
In: Dentro


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

I am sure because a Sicilian friend of mine said to his dog, who wanted food on the kitchen table, "SCINNE!!!"


----------



## Empatico

> SCINNE!!!


Scendi !


----------



## Semprenelmiocuore

lsp said:


> A couple of posters in this thread offered _giù!_ for _down!_, which seems more likely. Are you sure?


 
*O*k, scendi means "get down" like if a dog was on the couch or something. *G*iu is correct though if you are just telling the dog to lay down. *A*lso, *I* lived in Naples for seven years, training a dog in neopolitan would be way easier to say quickly since the words are cut short in that dialect, and they roll of the tongue easier.
sit down would be - siediti (sea-ay-dee-tea)
come here - vinnica
lay down - giu
stop stay - stai fermi (sty fair-mee)
leave it - lascia (sci is pronounced sh)
*M*y *I*talian friend used to tell his dog "vicina" when he wanted her to heel.. *I*t literally means close.

*T*raining a dog in neopolitan would be a lot more beneficial since a lot of people don't know that dialect, if you can do it correctly then it is awesome. my dogs know neopolitan and everyone always asks Whoa, what did you just say!? *O*f course *I* don*'*t tell them, which if you are training a protection dog you shouldn*'*t tell people what your commands are. *W*ell everyone good luck with your training. *I*t is really hard at first but it is well worth it in the end.



> Welcome.
> As a language forum, we make a point of writing correctly (rule 22). Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Dagol

"sniff trails and fetch! (dog command)"

Mie prove
traccie da annusare e va a portare!


----------



## Dagol

dog commands: shake, roll, drop, crawl, speak, fetch, down, speak, rock, roll over, handstand 	 	 

Ecco le mie prove:


commandi per i cani: scrolla, rotola, lascia, va a gattoni, voca, va a portare, terra, voce, dondola, rovescia, handstand (???)



Non sono sicura che questi commandi dovrebbero usate in imperativo? Ce ne sono commandi che si appaiono nel videogioco.
Potete suggerirmi qualcosa?

Grazie!


----------



## Murphy

Faccio qualche tentativo:


Dagol said:


> dog commands: shake (scuotati), roll, drop, crawl, speak(vedi sopra - abbaia), fetch(prendilo), down(vedi sopra - giù), speak, rock(in che senso?), roll over(rotolati), handstand(su due zampe)


 Meglio aspettare conferma/correzione da qualche nativo, però.


----------



## rubuk

Ciao Murphy, solo un appunto, per shake (scuotati), è scuotiti.

St.


----------



## Murphy

Certo - scuot*e*re/scuot*i*ti
Thanks rubuk.


----------



## Dagol

Non ho trovato come si traduce 'crawl'

Grazie mille!


----------



## rubuk

Può essere sia strisciare che gattonare. Siccome è un ordine per cani io userei l'imperativo "striscia". Gattona per un cane mi sembrerebbe un'offesa. 

st.


----------



## sumo75

Qual'è la differenza tra questi due comandi per l'addestramento dei cani?
Down credo sia "giù" con sia le zampe posteriori che quelle anteriori piegate.
Bow a cosa corrisponde in italiano?come posizione credo sia col sedere in alto e solo le zampe anteriori piegate, vi risulta?thanks.


----------



## Murphy

sumo75 said:


> , vi risulta?thanks.


Si


----------



## nysurfrgrl

Hi..ciao...I was wondering which is most used to teach Italian Dog Commands..I see the ones by..HacheSD,Rottweilerdriver,and TimLA. I'm a little confused..I am not Italian , yet love the language. My girl is a half-pure breed...getting her dad to teach me is another subject..I would really like some help, please. My puppy is 11 weeks old and I only had he for a week. Bloodhound and Black Lab mix and a boy to top off. Grazie...


----------

